# Sticky  US Taxes 2019 filing info and forms now available



## Bevdeforges

Just made my first visit to the IRS site for the new filing season, and I'm pleased to report that the 2019 forms all seem to be available. The Free File section is also open for business, though the Free File Fillable section for e-filing won't be open until January 27th this year.

https://www.irs.gov/forms-instructions for forms and instructions
Be advised, there is a new form 1040SR which is for "seniors" - if you take the additional standard deduction for being age 65 or older definitely look into this one. You file it instead of a plain old 1040 and it has lines for IRA distributions, pensions and US Social Security clearly marked. 

They have also reduced the number of those numbered schedules to 3 (from last year's 6). 

You may also want to take a look at the Taxpayer Advocate's annual report for 2019 
https://taxpayeradvocate.irs.gov/2019AnnualReport

Of particular interest to expats is the "Most Serious Problem" section regarding Free File, and in the "Purple Book" (a listing of legislative recommendations), there is an item headed:


> HARMONIZE REPORTING REQUIREMENTS FOR TAXPAYERS SUBJECT TO BOTH THE
> REPORT OF FOREIGN BANK AND FINANCIAL ACCOUNTS AND THE FOREIGN ACCOUNT
> TAX COMPLIANCE ACT BY ELIMINATING DUPLICATION AND EXCLUDING ACCOUNTS
> A U.S. PERSON MAINTAINS IN THE COUNTRY WHERE HE OR SHE IS A BONA FIDE
> RESIDE


https://taxpayeradvocate.irs.gov/Me...9-ARC/ARC19_PurpleBook_02_ImproveFiling_8.pdf

Probably nothing will happen on this one, but it's nice to know that the Taxpayer Advocate really is thinking of overseas taxpayers.

So, let the 2019 filing season begin!


----------



## pmosher441

It looks like 1040NR for non-resident alien filing is not available for 2019 yet. They're still showing the 2018 version.

I'm just waiting on this one to complete my filing obligations for good, as I renounced US citizenship in April of 2019. Form 1040NR-EZ is available, but I cannot use it, per instructions.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Thanks for that info - I assume the 1040NR should come out by the end of the month at least. (Normally the IRS won't accept current year returns until somewhere around January 31st, but I didn't see anything posted about this when I checked the IRS site.)

And congrats on cutting the ties. It's a big decision (not to mention a big expense).


----------



## JustLurking

As of today, it looks like the 2019 _forms_ 1040-NR and 1040-NR-EZ are now available online.

You may need to be a bit of a clairvoyant to complete them at the moment, though -- the associated _instructions_ for both currently still show the old 2018 versions.


----------



## pmosher441

Thanks. In my zeal to get this done, I've been checking daily and I noticed they were available a couple of days ago. I have already completed the 1040-NR. I don't think the absence of instructions is a concern, as every number is zero. 

Now off to the post office to dispatch my final (I hope!) correspondence to Austin!


----------

